
Motorola Announces “Project Ara,” a modular phone hardware platform - lelf
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/motorola-announces-project-ara-a-modular-phone-hardware-platform/
======
SpikeDad
What a waste of effort. There has never been the slightest consumer interest
in modular phone systems. In fact, the whole modular idea goes directly
against the current state of consumer hardware manufacture which is tight
integration and automated construction of hardware.

The state of art in PC and tablet devices is light and compact which is
directly opposite what a modular device would entail.

It might have some slight hobby and enthusiast support but as a consumer model
is preposterous.

